# http://dogstrainingtools.com/2018/04/26/choke-chains-dog-training/



## CANE007 (Aug 9, 2018)

Once he is blissful touching the goal ball this behaviour can without problems be transferred to other objects. Floor standing goal sticks are additionally ideal for distance work. Where your dog may additionally want to work away from you handy for canine agility dog sports but other conditions too.


----------

